# Drash Tent



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

I bought a drash tent army surplus, it is heavy and huge I can not set it up because it will take 4 plus people this would be a great elk camp tent or family tent for LONG trips. I am looking to trade this or sell it let me know what you have I'm a sucker for Muzzey's and pistols yard art old rusty agriculture items even non running and unusable stuff the value is up in the air cause I cant put the tent up so if you have some buddy's come out we will set it up and see what you think.

$200.00


----------



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

sold


----------

